# Another new sosta at Lake Garda south - 12 euro again!



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

We have discovered a second new sosta at Lake Garda - even better facilities than the one at Peschiera - BUT - close to the motorway.

Full write up, details, directions and pics here

The noise is not that bad in my opinion. There are two units here at present - the other one at Peschiera is almost at capacity.

Russ


----------



## Ditcha (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Russ, heading to garda late July early August what do you think it will be like then for availability for one night, booked on San Francesco for 7 nights 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sosta*

Well you cannot pre book either sosta - they are turn up and pitch. My guess is Peschiera will be packed, but that Frassino one will be OK

Russ


----------



## MorrisMotorhome (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you know how many spaces there are at the sosta?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sosta*

Hi

At Peschiera, I am told there are 120. At Frassino, there looks to be 100

There are not enough hook ups at Peschiera for 120, so some would be without hook up

We have just met the owner - these two sostas are privately owned.

Russ


----------

